# Battlestar Galactica



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

To day I got the first disk of 6 to come of the show Battiestar Galactica and I took some photos while watching it. Now if I could ever fine one of the models of the 1978 show. I could do some fine painting of it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

The first whaaaaaa?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*which series*

new show or old show ?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Battiestar?? Don't you mean Battlestar????? 
And the only model kit I've seen from TOS is the Cylon Basestar from Monogram sitting on the shelf of a local hobby shop.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Revellogram reissued their original series Viper and Cylon Raider kits two or three years ago with a few improved parts. Their Galactica and Cylon Base Star kits were not reissued at the time because they needed too much rework (i.e., Revellogram didn't think they'd sell well enough to invest in new molds); both kits are generally considered to be horribly inaccurate. They can all be found on evilBay from time to time.

A few years ago TimeSlip Creations produced a far more accurate resin version of the Galactica in the same scale as Revellogram's Galactica kit, but be prepared to pay...if you can find one.

You might have better luck making inquiries over at the Starship Modeler forums.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Cylon Basestar WAS reissued along with the two fighters- it had some new parts as well. The only kit not reissued was the Galactica- the original was terrible and could not be improved with a few new parts- it had majot proportion issues.
The Timeslip Galactica is excellent- same scale as the styrene kit ad shows what could hav been done without the shortcuts.
There are also a number of resin GKs of the ships of the Ragtag fleet which are in scale,along with the Landram and shuttle.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> A few years ago TimeSlip Creations produced a far more accurate resin version of the Galactica in the same scale as Revellogram's Galactica kit, but be prepared to pay...if you can find one.


The Timeslip Galactica is a wonderful kit, and not hard to find: You can get it at the source directly: http://www.timeslipcreations.com/Catalog_Model_Kits.html


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

woof359 said:


> new show or old show ?


it's the old one 1978 which in my book is 100% better than the remake'
:tongue:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Battiestar?? Don't you mean Battlestar?????
> And the only model kit I've seen from TOS is the Cylon Basestar from Monogram sitting on the shelf of a local hobby shop.


I have 3 of the clon base stars and 2 of the battlestars, all of them from mongram.
:dude:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that kit from the other comany IS very pricly. and to think I only payed about $5.00 for mine.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> The Cylon Basestar WAS reissued along with the two fighters- it had some new parts as well.


It was? I must have missed that.



Marco Scheloske said:


> The Timeslip Galactica is a wonderful kit, and not hard to find: You can get it at the source directly: http://www.timeslipcreations.com/Catalog_Model_Kits.html


I've read posts on other forums about it being hard to come by, so I thought it was out of production already. It's way out of my budget, so I didn't look into it further.

Many thanks to both of you for setting me straight! :thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I took a photo off my tv and here it is


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

starlord said:


> that kit from the other comany IS very pricly. and to think I only payed about $5.00 for mine.


One is a very well researched Resin Garage Kit with a spectacular parts breakdown and detail crafted to match scaled down donor kits used in the original miniature, the Monogram kit is more like a pool toy. OK for kit bashing other fleet ships, but nowhere near representing the Galactica...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

You can see in this photo where they made the small holes in the screen model for the lights inside to shine out.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I don't know why the original BSG by Monogram takes such a harsh whoopin by some of you guys. It's like picking a fight with your Grandpa! It is a product of 1978 and it is what it is. A model from a show that ran for 1 (ONE!) season. Galactica 1980 doesn't exist to this diehard BSG fan. How long was B-5 on before Revellogram decided to give you an incorrect proportioned Starfury and B-5 kit? I digress...
I used to be parked in front of the TV in my parents bedroom on Sunday night to religiously watch. I bought all the kits and built them. You know what? The 17 year old me was ecstatic to have them! Did I know the Galactica was innacurate? No because it looked like a Battlestar to me. Then the kits go oop for 20 years and the secondary market prices reflect how sought after they were. RevelloGram repops em all in 1998/99. and they for some reason did not sell in the numbers RevelloGram hoped for. They were available for not more than two years and possibly only one.
The fact Revell decided to repop these at all, less than ten years later, and after the poor sales of the last repop AND with additional detail parts is astounding to me. 
Yes it was surprising that the Galactica herself was not repopped but I have heard the theory that it is too innaccurate to repop and say BULLONEY!!!!
There has to be other factors in that kits absence because it would have sold and it would have sold to even it's detractors, imho... 

I count myself fortunate to have several Galacticas in the stash as well as a SubLevel3/SMT detail set. I have no intention in ever spending $$$ on an accurate hunk of resin because the Monogram BSG looks good enough to me and I have a magazine article to go by where the builder does a few simple things to the center butress to make it look better. I am sure on a contest table no judge is gonna go "Oh my, a Monogram Battlestar.... Disqualified for in-accuracy" 

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

MightyMax said:


> but I have heard the theory that it is too innaccurate to repop and say BULLONEY!!!!


That's not a theory, that was the explanation given by Revell itself. The market has changed, modelers nowadays - also SF-modelers! - are more looking for accuracy than we were 20 or 30 years ago. Revell knows that, and Revell knows that an unaltered BSG kit would get only bad reviews.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

MightyMax said:


> I don't know why the original BSG by Monogram takes such a harsh whoopin by some of you guys. It's like picking a fight with your Grandpa! It is a product of 1978 and it is what it is. A model from a show that ran for 1 (ONE!) season. Galactica 1980 doesn't exist to this diehard BSG fan. How long was B-5 on before Revellogram decided to give you an incorrect proportioned Starfury and B-5 kit? I digress...
> I used to be parked in front of the TV in my parents bedroom on Sunday night to religiously watch. I bought all the kits and built them. You know what? The 17 year old me was ecstatic to have them! Did I know the Galactica was innacurate? No because it looked like a Battlestar to me. Then the kits go oop for 20 years and the secondary market prices reflect how sought after they were. RevelloGram repops em all in 1998/99. and they for some reason did not sell in the numbers RevelloGram hoped for. They were available for not more than two years and possibly only one.
> The fact Revell decided to repop these at all, less than ten years later, and after the poor sales of the last repop AND with additional detail parts is astounding to me.
> Yes it was surprising that the Galactica herself was not repopped but I have heard the theory that it is too innaccurate to repop and say BULLONEY!!!!
> ...


At the time Revell was ABOUT to repop the TOS Galactica kits, I happened to make a contact at Revell and was lucky enough to get a meeting with some of the Revell people regarding the Galactica stuff.
In a funny coincidence, their list of mods to the kits and my list were pretty close. And in both cases, we opted for not releasing the Galactica because it was SOOOOOOOOO inaccurate. At the time, it was hoped that a new tool of the Galactica might become a reality. However at the same time, Revell was bought by Hobbico. And in a twist just like the PL sale to RC2, the brakes were put on all projects. I'm not saying a new Galactica was actually in the works. 

Once the Timeslip Galactica and the Revell version were shown side by side to the Revell people, it was the final nail in the coffin for the original kit. Simply due to its horrible inaccuracy.

Excusing the lack of detail to the date the kit was created doesn't hold water as there were plenty of kits that came out in the late seventies that were actually pretty good.

I believe that it simply came down to the mentality of the time. Revell was owned by a toy company (mattel?) and that mentality can be seen in the original kits in the form of the missile launchers.
While not very popular, the basestar, is not a bad representation of the subject.
Unfortunately Galactica had SOOO much detail, that doing the subject well, would likely have cost more that what the demographic (kids) expected.
I can understand less detail, but I can't excuse wrong shapes and contours.

I was 12 when I got my Galactica kit, and even at that age, I could tell upon opening the box, that it didn't really look like the Galactica. I was so disappointed.

I just finished (last week) a Timeslip Galactica and I can tell you that it is an amazing kit.
Some balk at the price, but compared to the amount of work that one would have to to modify the old kit, and still end up with a inaccurate subject, I feel it is WELL worth the money.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starlord said:


> I took a photo off my tv and here it is


That is a decent pic you took there Starlord.:thumbsup::thumbsup: I say that because I tried the same thing many years ago with Star Trek and the pics came out too dark.
Wasn't there an after market resin kit back a few years ago for the Monogram Galactica kit??? I seem to remember it haveing add ons that went behind whhere the hull narrows right behind the forward section that contains the command center/bridge.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I ha gotten the Netflix disk on 1-14-12 and there is 5 more to come. I got my model was back just after it was first shown.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the photo in the last post is of the very first BSG model, and it was built back in 1979 and it has hung in all my rooms where ever I lived, from S.Cal. to Hawaii and back. Right now it is hanging in my living room here in Rosamond.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

and this is one of the base stars


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The Cylon Base Star was mostly accurate from the get-go because Mattel sent a crew to pantograph the filming miniature. The only real thing missing was detail in the launch/landing bays.
The Galactica was tooled quickly in December 1978. Monogram wasn't going to release the Galactica or the Base Ship at all, but fan requests changed their minds. The Galactica was sculpted from a suite of 300 photos taken by Universal Hartland, and was a rush job to get it from sculpt to pantograph to tooling to test shots to production. It released in June '79. I had a friend who got a job at Monogram in the 80's. He would snoop around, looking for stuff. One evening, he rings my doorbell, and hands me the suite of photos. I wish I still had them, they're probably in a landfill in the Northwest Suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

MightyMax said:


> I don't know why the original BSG by Monogram takes such a harsh whoopin by some of you guys. It's like picking a fight with your Grandpa! It is a product of 1978 and it is what it is. A model from a show that ran for 1 (ONE!) season. Galactica 1980 doesn't exist to this diehard BSG fan. How long was B-5 on before Revellogram decided to give you an incorrect proportioned Starfury and B-5 kit? I digress...
> I used to be parked in front of the TV in my parents bedroom on Sunday night to religiously watch. I bought all the kits and built them. You know what? The 17 year old me was ecstatic to have them! Did I know the Galactica was innacurate? No because it looked like a Battlestar to me. Then the kits go oop for 20 years and the secondary market prices reflect how sought after they were. RevelloGram repops em all in 1998/99. and they for some reason did not sell in the numbers RevelloGram hoped for. They were available for not more than two years and possibly only one.
> The fact Revell decided to repop these at all, less than ten years later, and after the poor sales of the last repop AND with additional detail parts is astounding to me.
> Yes it was surprising that the Galactica herself was not repopped but I have heard the theory that it is too innaccurate to repop and say BULLONEY!!!!
> ...


In point of fact, Revellogram pulled all the BSG repops from distributors the day the Mobius Viper Mk II became available.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Today in the mail I got a QMX Viper key chain. that I had ordered from Mosters in Motion. as seen is this photo


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

seaQuest said:


> In point of fact, Revellogram pulled all the BSG repops from distributors the day the Mobius Viper Mk II became available.


 
Why would they have done that? Revell get a kickback from Moe or do they just want to not get back their production run investment?

Seriously I thought the kits had already been discontinued before the Moebius Viper hit and what was left would be whatever was out on the LHS shelf.

Max Bryant


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

What was on store shelves stayed there for purchase, the LHS's already paid for them. No, they were pulled from distributors, such as Great Planes, Sentai, Tower, etc. I don't know what their reasoning was, I just asked a friend who manages a LHS, and that's his story, and he's stuck to it.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how much more detail is there in the other bsg model ?


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have 3 fav spaceship designs from my childhood to now. 1 Superstar Destoryer 2 star destoryer and the first Galactica. It stinks because Revell could never get her right and I don't have nearly 300 dollars for the resin one.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

sunburn800 said:


> the first Galactica. It stinks because Revell could never get her right and I don't have nearly 300 dollars for the resin one.


Just accurize one of your Revell models (it's WORK, I know...). I got mine in '78 and built it as best I could back then:








And last year I revisited it with weeks & weeks of work & nearly 200 tiny little found & fabricated pieces:









It ain't perfect, but it's a whole lot nicer now, and it's cheaper than any other route.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice job! Talk about turning a pig's ear into a silk purse.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Nice job! Talk about turning a pig's ear into a silk purse.


Thanks! It was basically a face-lift for a cherished bit of my childhood.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

nice photos of the model. when I built my model instead of putng it on the base, I hung it up after I had done the light paint job on it. that was when I lived in the SFV area of L.A. but I've had it hanging in all my homes I lived in. and it is still with me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starlord said:


> I've had it hanging in all my homes I lived in. and it is still with me.


This post requires pictures.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it's not as good as the ones used it the last post, but here it is.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starlord said:


> it's not as good as the ones used it the last post, but here it is.


Looks familiar...:thumbsup:
My childhood, and yours, on a string.
Cool.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was about 30 at the time, and now I'm 63 and I am getting the netflik BSG movie disk and watchint the shows again.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starlord said:


> I was about 30 at the time, and now I'm 63 and I am getting the netflik BSG movie disk and watchint the shows again.


I have both the original series and Galactica 1980 on dvd and occasionally put on a few of the episodes to watch while I work on projects. When I first got a VCR in 1980 I started recording the episodes since they were running on a local station on late saturday nights. I managed to record all but two of the episodes before it was taken off as well as the entire Galactica 1980 series. Those tapes were with me until the dvd sets came out.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Nice job! Talk about turning a pig's ear into a silk purse.


I have to agree. New out of the box the model is a POS but your work has turned it into a nice build.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Edge said:


> New out of the box the model is a POS


Don't mince words Bones, what do you _really_ think?:lol:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have always liked the Battlestar Galactica model, that's why I have 2 of them, the first one I got back when the show was 1st on the air, the 2nd on I found at a yard sale here in Rosamond, you've seen the first one in a post above, the 2nd one is all black in color.

And today I got the 3rd of 6 disks from Netflix


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love the Galactica.
BTW, are you having fun with your Netflix episodes?:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> When I first got a VCR in 1980 I started recording the episodes since they were running on a local station on late saturday nights. I managed to record all but two of the episodes before it was taken off as well as the entire Galactica 1980 series. Those tapes were with me until the dvd sets came out.


Funny, I got my first VCR in 1979 JUST because of Galactica. $700 BACK THEN!!! I taped all the eps I could on original broadcast & repeats (never got the pilot), watched them over & over, then sold the VCR to a Japanese couple for $500 after it was cancelled.
Bought the pilot ep on Super 8 Sound (it was only the first 40 min. though) in 1980 or so... got a cheaper VCR in 1981 to watch my tapes...
And I also kept those tapes until the advent of the DVD.
Funny old world, i'nt it?:tongue:


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

*battlestar*

I did something like that years ago to my model but the glue I chose was not the rite kind and over the years the peices fell off. The thing is until I won a small KOLNOMI Galactica i was ok with the model, but once I had the KOLNOMI in hand i could see just how bad Revell missed the mark and i have never looked at the model the same way. So now i wait for the impossible ,for Round 2 to build new moulds of the ship.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The Konami Galactica has a few issues, but it IS pretty nice for the size.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starlord said:


> the 2nd one is all black in color.


A stealth Battlestar for recon behind Cylon enemy lines????:wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

will I have figured that in a space battle, the best color of a ship would be BLACK, there would no light bouncing off the ship You could say it would be a "stealth battlestar"

and the disks I am getting from Netflix have been good ones,


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The problem is an all-black spaceship makes for lousy television.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Any starship that has to have people looking out the windows to find the enemy deserves to lose.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)




----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I like that last post, I've always has the question, what would happen if the 1701 met the BSG and the BS launched all of the vipers.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)




----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks can be decieving.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Looks can be decieving.


LOL, that's the point.:thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

now if these showed up, there would be real trobles


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Real trouble would be if the Cylons merged with the Borg............


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I don't even wanna think about that.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

I think they already did and are called Cy-Borgs




headslap in 3....2....1...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It's still a wonder why the BBC never sued Paramount over the Borg being a ripoff of the Cybermen.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Captain April said:


> It's still a wonder why the BBC never sued Paramount over the Borg being a ripoff of the Cybermen.


Hell, Fred Saberhagen could've sued Universal for cribbing his Berserkers.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey- here's my Galactica & Viper models with a cool background by my artist friend Ric G. D. Baker:









http://cirqusartsandmusic.blogspot.com/


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that is very good imge and I have saved it 
maybe by using my black one I could come up with something like that.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got another of the netflix disks for BSG today. I have found one thing that netflix should to better. On this one they list "the lost warrior" and "the long patrol" only as I watched the disk, those where NOT the ones listed. in fact they where to be on the 3rd disk, but not there. I am going to pass on some woulds to them that they should review each disk before printing the list that comes with each disk.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just BUY it!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00018LTDI/ref=tmm_dvd_new_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starlord said:


> I got another of the netflix disks for BSG today. I have found one thing that netflix should to better. On this one they list "the lost warrior" and "the long patrol" only as I watched the disk, those where NOT the ones listed. in fact they where to be on the 3rd disk, but not there. I am going to pass on some woulds to them that they should review each disk before printing the list that comes with each disk.


Sounds to me like the labels for each disk went through a type-o.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Chrisisall said:


> Just BUY it!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00018LTDI/ref=tmm_dvd_new_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=new


I think I'll be doing that just after the 3rd on Feb.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I checked the list for disk for t.v. shows that I will get and it shoes that BSG has 10 disks in the lot, and after them I'll get Galactica 80.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever tryed to make a small model of the puscanon that was on the ice planet?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A pulsar, eh? Hmmmmmm......


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

As they had used a major telescope to do that, I would think that 2 small mirrors and some lights might do the trick.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

There are 6 discs on Battlestar Galactica The Complete Epic Series. Universal dropped the MSRP from $79.99 to $32.99. Either they're gearing up to re-issue the series on single sided discs, as they just did with Buck Rogers Season One, or a Blu-ray Disc release is coming.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I checked the number of disks that are on the list of shows/movies I get from Netflix and they only put 2 one hour shows on each disk. that's why with them the number of disks is 10.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

seaQuest said:


> There are 6 discs on Battlestar Galactica The Complete Epic Series. Universal dropped the MSRP from $79.99 to $32.99. Either they're gearing up to re-issue the series on single sided discs, as they just did with Buck Rogers Season One, or a Blu-ray Disc release is coming.


Single sided would be nice. Pretty pictures. No tiny little numbers...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Really big box, though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Really big box, though.


The one its in now ain't exactly SMALL, LOL. I custom made a slimset box for my Dark Angel seasons 1 & 2 that's not much bigger.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

In todays mail I got from Netflix "Battlestar Galactica: Complete Epic Series: Disc 5"
I'll take some photos off the screen .


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There are a number of sites out there which already have a large number of reference pics. No need to do the screen grabs and post any, unless you really want to. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well, I just got the Galactica model in the mail that I got on eBay- $10 + $9 shipping, a pretty good deal.
Bad news: It was put together like felgercarb. Most seams not even lined up. Missing a side panel in the engine area.










Good news: it was never painted, which makes EVERYTHING a lot simpler. And it was glued badly, which makes dis-assembly easier.










It'll take a month or two, but I will compress this lump of coal into a diamond.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Well, I just got the Galactica model in the mail that I got on eBay- $10 + $9 shipping, a pretty good deal.
> Bad news: It was put together like felgercarb. Most seams not even lined up. Missing a side panel in the engine area.
> 
> Good news: it was never painted, which makes EVERYTHING a lot simpler. And it was glued badly, which makes dis-assembly easier.
> ...


Chris -

I didn't know that you had super powers...!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> Chris -
> 
> I didn't know that you had super powers...!


Here's a recent picture of me:










:wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I watched the disk I got from Netflix last night. I have seen in ads for ships from the so called New show and the ads show a cylon rader that is not like the one I have above my computer and they talk about a BS named Rayzor or something like that. Only in the REAL BSG show the only had one other BS ever show up, and its name was


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

in neBSG was the other bs not the same name as in the old bsg?

they where just not the same design of ship.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, the new Pegasus is a lot meaner looking ship.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Yeah, the new Pegasus is a lot meaner looking ship.


Massive clumps of old stereo Hi-Fi magnets always appear mean...

:lol:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

On nuBSG, there were several different classes and designs of Battlestar, more like Starfleet. In the pilot, it was suggested there were 120 Battlestars.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

starlord said:


> I watched the disk I got from Netflix last night. I have seen in ads for ships from the so called New show and the ads show a cylon rader that is not like the one I have above my computer and they talk about a BS named Rayzor or something like that. Only in the REAL BSG show the only had one other BS ever show up, and its name was


Razor is the spin-off show detailing the saga of the crew of the Pegasus at the outbreak of the Cylon attack. And I know you love to bash the new show, but have you actually seen any of it?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starlord said:


> I watched the disk I got from Netflix last night. I have seen in ads for ships from the so called New show and the ads show a cylon rader that is not like the one I have above my computer and they talk about a BS named Rayzor or something like that. Only in the REAL BSG show the only had one other BS ever show up, and its name was


But, don't forget the 2 hour pilot episode for the original BSG becuase they did have several other battlestars that were destroyed in the sneak attack by the Cylons.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

true..... but they was all the same design,

the nu BSG designs fixed bad spots that was in the old one.
1. no more open landing bays that can by dived into.
the pods could be retracked which covered the ends.
2. CnC deep in the hull than the easy to be damaged hull mount in the old bsg. all it had was one set of blast doors on the many window.
which did not stop a cylon fighter as seen in the movie.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Plus they were ribbed for her pleasure.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

*battlestar*

If I can ever afford the resin Galactic your welcome to have mine.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Edge said:


> Plus they were ribbed for her pleasure.


Whos pleasure are you reffering to and when did this thread get an R rating????


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Whos pleasure are you reffering to and when did this thread get an R rating????


He's referring to the NuGalactica Battlestar... I've often referred to it in the same way.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This thread is rated "R" for ROTF!:lol::lol:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gemini1999 said:


> He's referring to the NuGalactica Battlestar... I've often referred to it in the same way.


Learn something new almost everyday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Razor is the spin-off show detailing the saga of the crew of the Pegasus at the outbreak of the Cylon attack. And I know you love to bash the new show, but have you actually seen any of it?


I have seen then on the BBC of A, and they have the guall to call it the best.

they must have found them when NASA cleaned out the flame pit of the moon rocket.

I'm still getting the disks from Netflix that show the old (better too) show.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

And we agree to disagree...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> And we agree to disagree...:thumbsup:


I'm reminded here of the discussions I've had on the old vs. new Time Machine movies.
Both have their merits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The main issue is that many of us look back on the old Galactica series with a fond sense of nostalgia, overlooking the sad fact that a very large chunk of that series stunk on ice (for various reasons, not all of them with the control of the producers).

Think about it: yeah, the remake is darker, grittier, and not nearly as optimistic as the old show, but considering the setting, it is a lot more logical. After all, if your home world just got wiped out, and the guys who did it are determined to track you down and finish the job, the general mood is not gonna be all day-glo and cheery.

So it's not really fair to say one show is better than the other, because they're both very different animals.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I watched that disk I got last night, on the disk they had some extra parts other than just the show itseld. they had photos of the crew, about the models they used and the cylons and they had a very short viewing of the 1st of the new bsg show.the part that shows the models they used for filming has some real good photos and I got all of them using my canon A620.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I like both series, but definitely find fault with both in various areas. Something alot of folks who bash on TOS BSG forget about is how there were very dark moments in "Saga of A Star World" with almost every character. That didn't really carry over to the main run of the series, tho there were still mentions of people not having enough food, space, or other stuff. Adama had a bout with depression, even.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This one was taken of where they were firing the "engines" to show the viper in flight and to show just how big the model was.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

they told about the cylon outfit too. The shell of the outfit was made of plastic, and the people wairing the outfit could only have long johns on under tthe outfit plus to see out there was one thin slot just under that moving eye scanner that they could see out of. it was also not easy to walk around in eather.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got one that shows what the top of the cylon basestar was like.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Griffworks said:


> I like both series, but definitely find fault with both in various areas. Something alot of folks who bash on TOS BSG forget about is how there were very dark moments in "Saga of A Star World" with almost every character. That didn't really carry over to the main run of the series, tho there were still mentions of people not having enough food, space, or other stuff. Adama had a bout with depression, even.


"Saga" is one part of TOS BSG that I can watch time and again without tiring of it. Even though ABC had the producers minimize some of it to be more in keeping with the hours it was broadcast, there is still so much of it that was quite rare in Sci Fi TV of it's time. When you look at the scenes where the revelation is made that the Ovions are feeding off the colonists, it's one of the darker moments of the 3-hour premiere. There are quite a few levels of storytelling, yet some people carry on about the "casino planet" as though it was a ridiculous story idea. When you realize that Larson took that bit directly from the Exodus story in the bible (except for the disco music), it's not as silly as it might seem.

My favorite episodes from TOS BSG are mostly the multi-part episodes, which were the telefilms that Larson & Co. had originally planned for. If ABC hadn't been so greedy to rush this into production as a weekly series with a minimal budget for the remaining one-hour episodes that fill out the total of 17 episodes produced, it might have been quite an event. Just think of how much anticipation there might have been with TOS BSG being treated as a long running miniseries, with only one or two telefilms per television season. With large gaps between those multi part episodes, they would have been budgeted individually and allowed more time to have them done with a level of quality to equal that of Saga of a Star World.

I'll never forget the time that I saw Saga of a Star World when it was released in theaters (albeit, a bit edited down). The original Battlestar Galactica looked quite at home on a theater screen and people were happy to queue up to see it in droves, even though they had already seen it on television many months before.

Most definitely, some very good times to be remembered fondly.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> I'll never forget the time that I saw Saga of a Star World when it was released in theaters (albeit, a bit edited down). The original Battlestar Galactica looked quite at home on a theater screen and people were happy to queue up to see it in droves, even though they had already seen it on television many months before.


I was there, twice. In SENSURROUND.:thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Chrisisall said:


> I was there, twice. In SENSURROUND.:thumbsup:


I saw it in Sensurround as well. I would go tomorrow to see it on the Big Screen again!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm reminded here of the discussions I've had on the old vs. new Time Machine movies.
> Both have their merits. :thumbsup:


True. I like them both as well, but the 1960 version is my nostalgic favorite. Did you ever see the Turner produced continuation of the story they created back in the 90's? It's included on the DVD. Nicely done.

I like the idea of the newer film. Could have done without the talking museum character and the uber Morlock was an odd concept. Kind of like the Borg queen. An individual in a society that shouldn't have individuals.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

MightyMax said:


> I saw it in Sensurround as well. I would go tomorrow to see it on the Big Screen again!!!


Are you MAD, MAX? 
Sorry, couldn't resist that.:jest:
So would I. Universal is missing out on makin' some money with retro-releases, I conjure.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

MightyMax said:


> I saw it in Sensurround as well. I would go tomorrow to see it on the Big Screen again!!!


I also saw it twice with Sensurround. It was quite an effect even though it was only used in a small handful of Universal produced films. Sensurround or not, I would love to see the original BSG film back in the theater. The only somewhat recent engagements were down in Los Angeles as part of a Cinematheque retrospective and even further back in 2003 at a theater in Universal City for Galacticon 2003. I missed both.

If only they would show it again as some sort of an anniversary tribute, but we're a few years shy of that.

At least I have it on DVD - better that than nothing.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Gemini1999 said:


> I also saw it twice with Sensurround. It was quite an effect even though it was only used in a small handful of Universal produced films. Sensurround or not, I would love to see the original BSG film back in the theater. The only somewhat recent engagements were down in Los Angeles as part of a Cinematheque retrospective and even further back in 2003 at a theater in Universal City for Galacticon 2003. I missed both.
> 
> If only they would show it again as some sort of an anniversary tribute, but we're a few years shy of that.
> 
> At least I have it on DVD - better that than nothing.


35th anniversary is next year, 2013. 
35 years! damn, I feel old.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> 35 years! damn, I feel old.


Heh, well being the age the Shat was in Star Trek II, I have to say... I feel _young_. 
But yeah, I know what ya mean.:wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this one shows the size of the viper


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... eight inch wingspan...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Chrisisall said:


> Hmmmmm.... eight inch wingspan...


and that was just the model used during the filming of the show.

this was the model of the basestar used for filiming.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to edit them, but I have a few more photos taken off the screen as today I watched another netflix disk that had "War of the Gods" part 1 and part 2 .


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

After New Years, Universal Home Video dropped the MSRP of The Complete Epic Series from $79.99 to $34.99, with some places selling it as low as $29.99. They did a similar thing with Buck Rogers a few years ago, and just reissued Season One on 6 single-sided discs. Now, either Universal is planning to reissue BSG TOS on single-sided DVD's, or, perhaps, Bluray.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I do't know just how to do it, but I would not mine doing a model based on this photo.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a notic toda that the next disk from Netflix will come on saterday, I had mailed off the one I got yesterday, and on the list of what I am going to bee getting next week and more, I will get the last two disks and then I'll be getting the two disks for Galactica 80.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

to day I watched another of the Netflix disk for BSG, and after watching it I had taken note that the craft that was being used to carry the unknown people to another planet, the craft look like a space shuttle.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

IIRC, that's the same shuttle used in "Buck Rogers in the 25th Century", modified slightly for use as Buck's _Ranger One_. 

Mmmm... Erin Grey as Wilma Deering in the super-tight flight suit.....


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Bravo MightyMax!!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I just watched one of the of the BSG disks from netflix. On this one there was 3 of the hows. It was almost 3 hours long. As I played it on my computer, I was able to take some photos off the screen and the shows where good. I thein that with in a week I'll be getting the last one and see the end.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the net t.v.disk I get will be Galactica 1980: The Complete Series: Disc 1 and they list only 2 disks for the show.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

'Galactica 1980' did not last very long- Aside from the show 'The Return of Starbuck' most episodes were low budget disappointments.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starlord said:


> the net t.v.disk I get will be Galactica 1980: The Complete Series: Disc 1 and they list only 2 disks for the show.


There were only 10 episodes made, six stories total. Galactica Discovers Earth was the 3 part pilot, it held some promise for the premise of the show which was immediately abandoned in favor of The Super Scouts. 
The Super Brats, I mean Scouts was a 2 part episode that completely changed the focus of the series. From then on, the focus of the show centered on the kids from the rag tag fleet on Earth with the exception of The Night the Cylons Landed and The Return of Starbuck. 
The Night the Cylons Landed, the other 2 part episode was another episode that showed what could be done with this concept, it had a good premise and introduced us to the concept of a human looking cylon. The guest stars, Roger Davis as the Cylon and Laura Parker was a bonus for the fans of Dark Shadows.
The final episode, the Return of Starbuck was an excellent episode. The title of the episode is misleading since it only shows Starbuck's ultimate fate. 

The episodes are:
Galactic Discovers Earth, 3 parts.
The Super Scouts, 2 parts.
Spaceball.
The Night the Cylons Landed, 2 parts.
Space Croppers.
The Return of Starbuck.

The producers of this series really dropped the ball after the Pilot movie, it was almost as if they wanted this series to fail.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Partially the result of the restrictions of the early Sunday evening timeslot at that time in history (only news or educational programming was permitted then, which is why 60 Minutes is the undisputed king of the mountain in that timeslot), and partially the result of severe burnout on Larson's part.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

It wasn't Larson's fault, it was the network's. After Galactica Discovers Earth, the network said they didn't want the time-travel format. However, Larson convinced the network to let him do one, The Night They Kidnapped Cleopatra. But, in the middle of shooting, the order came to shut the show down.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got done watching the first disk ah it had:
The episodes are:
Galactic Discovers Earth, 3 parts.
The Super Scouts, 2 parts.

so the 2nd disk should have the rest of the list that was posted. I did enjoy parts of this one, I got a kick out of whey they had to use their bikes to fly off, those where alsome look bikes.

after I get the 2nd disk, the next show on disk will be a Doctor Who.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I will get the 2nd disk for GAL 1980 on moday. after that I will get a BBCof A movie ;
by this times net week I should star getting ones from another show , one that is well known too.


----------



## donaldmackenzie (Feb 6, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> It wasn't Larson's fault, it was the network's. After Galactica Discovers Earth, the network said they didn't want the time-travel format. However, Larson convinced the network to let him do one, The Night They Kidnapped Cleopatra. But, in the middle of shooting, the order came to shut the show down.


They did do time travel episodes when they travelled back to nazi germany to stop Xavier changing history !


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I just watched the last of Galactica 80 and I was happy to see all of the short lived show. and the last of it " The Return of Starbuck " was good too.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Today a young boy came to my door to do a little work for me. While talking to him he told me that he had gotten a model of the Battlestar Galactica and it was unbuilt. later today he's going to give it to me.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

he has not showed up yet, but as he has to get a ride home and to school from his Dad, and he has not shown up yet, it may be wednesday before he comes.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alrighty, then.... 


Good luck! Free models are always nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the boy came, but he didn't have the model, it is still at his home, he did say that he would bring it the next day. I asked him if it was like the Battlestar Galactica that hangs just inside the front door, he said NO, what he had was round, I pointed to my basestar model and he said that was what he had. so if that's what he has, it looks like I'll have a 4th one to join the other 3 that I have.


----------

